# Were glorfindel in the battle of dagor aglareb?



## Turin_Turambar (May 29, 2021)

Although this battle is left without details in the silmarillion book, it is written that the turgon fought dagor aglareb in the 10-volume middle earth history series. But did the real intriguing subject exist in the glorfindel dagor aglareb war? He didn't play a role in the first kinslaying. But he followed the exiled army of the Noldor. What do you think?


----------

